# DIY- Plow Disk Cooker



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are simple directions for a plow disk cooker. I buy a plow disk without the shaft hole punched in it- 22 ich weighs 23 lbs. (Lanford Equiptment Austin or Marble Falls) buy some #1 light plain horseshoes- some 4 1/2 sanding disks( 2 per disk cooker)

First I place the disk on the ground on a expansion joint on the concrete and use this to get my horseshoes on level or close to it- Then I attach horseshoes evenly deep on each side and I use the shoe nail hole as a guide. Tack on the horseshoes and make sure I like the way it looks and then run a bead up the side of the shoe. Put the grainder to it for about 20 minutes and Im finished. A disk will take about 30 minutes to make once you are set up and have the supplies.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Now thats nice and easy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

It isnt that hard just takes a little time. When I was talking about lining the shoes up a straight line is all you need adn if you look at the last picture of the finished disk you can see how I use the nail slots on teh shoe as a depth gauge. I hope this helps a few of you out as Im making my last round of them. Just got finished with a few and I remember that its a lot more work than my real job.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

That is really cool... I didn't know you can buy them without the hole. I had two of them for about 7 years that had the hole welded shut. They were really good when we did fajitas for the veggies. When they rusted out, I went to AceMart supply and bought two 22" all steel Woks for $15.00 each. Granted they are not as heavy or with the cool horseshoe handles..

What did they set you back out of pocket?


Good job on the cookers....


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

These are also good for frying fish in. A little oil goes a long way.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

fishinfool3846,

Thank you for taking the time to put this together and share with all of us.


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

and for the burner do you just use the same one you use for your fish?? RD


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

If any of you guys want one of those they call them cowboy cookers and a guy that works with me at the firestation in Houston makes and sells them for $65. Actually his brother makes them he just sells them for $65. Let me know if you guys want one and I'll hook it up. I love the one I bought from him it's great for blackening fish!


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

For I burner I just use the turkey fryer burner. I have welded legs on it which make it stand about 3 1/2 feet tall now so I dont have to bend over to cook. The burner i have at the coast and deer lease are still shorties but will be altered this season. At one time I only used a disk on trips- now I disk cook at the house several times a week and when I move Im actually having a disk burner rocked in and direct gas to it instead of using a #20 tank. When I have people over the house and use to grill or bar b que now I cook on a disk.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Any particulars on finishing it. I had my welders make me one on the job but it is an older disk that came off my father in laws equiptment. They ground off all the rust and put some good handles on it but wonder if it needs to be seasoned , like a cast iron pot?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Artifishual said:


> Any particulars on finishing it. I had my welders make me one on the job but it is an older disk that came off my father in laws equiptment. They ground off all the rust and put some good handles on it but wonder if it needs to be seasoned , like a cast iron pot?


yes

put it on the burner crank it up about mid way and pour in a shot of peanut oil and put on a glove, carefully wipe oil around with a wad of paper towels.

you want the oil on the edge of smoking hot.

you are going to have to do this several times to get the rust out of the metal pores

turn off burner let it cool and just wipe the oil out . don't wash it


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks CO thats what i've been doing just thought there might be something else. I think i'm going to do it a few times tho. Thanks


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Artifishual - once you get it coated with oil one of the best ways to cure it in is to have a large fish fry. I try to do a fish fry as the first cook I do on mine and it seems to season them fairly well- after time the disk will be black and have a thick coating on it- try not to wash it with soap and water unless you have to.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Thinking about starting some cracklins in it and then maybe fry the fish in the grease from that. I know it is not very healthy but it sure is good. Thanks arti


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

It's going to be a good weekend to "season your wok"!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Artifishual said:


> Any particulars on finishing it. I had my welders make me one on the job but it is an older disk that came off my father in laws equiptment. They ground off all the rust and put some good handles on it but wonder if it needs to be seasoned , like a cast iron pot?


As the others have mentioned, season just like an iron skillet.

I met an elderly fellow at a cook off several years ago who told me to use Beef Tallow instead of oil to season the outside of my firebox so it wouldn't rust so bad. I tried it and it seemed to last longer (We cook breakfast tacos right on top of it at cook offs, cooking scrambled eggs on it really pulls the season off) than when I would season with oil. I've done several iron skillets with tallow and it worked well on them too.

Shawn


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate we had to miss picking ours up this past weekend, Glen! We'll try to get to Austin soon, which will not bother us at all, or we'll catch you on your next trip to Houston! 

I'm enjoying reading all the comments about how to maintain them...Keep the ideas coming!!!

Marsha


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Fry some *Crabs*. HeHeHe, sure is good. arti


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

If it will fit in your oven toss it in and run the self clean cycle. In the oven they will slowly heat up to about 550-600 degrees, will be held at that temp for about 3 hours then slowly cool back down. That will burn off any impurities then go ahead with a regular oil seasoning process. I do this on all the woks I buy and on some funky old cast iron skillets I've found and they come out like brand new. 

After each use I like to wash with just water and a soft bristle brush or a bamboo wok cleaner. I then put it back on the burner to completely dry and give it a wipe with a paper towel that has just a drop of oil on it. This practice has my old carbon steel wok more non-stick then any of the non-stick coated ones that I own.

Jeff


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

MrsTroutsnot,

Let me know when you get yours in and I will bring the shrimp, as well as a clown costume for MrTroutsnot.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

If any 2coolers started making these there are some folks interested in them. You won't make much but if anyone is like me and would rather tinker in the shop than watch TV then it will pay for beer and you will get to meet lots of good people.


----------

